

Splitting a sandwich and feeling not deceived - TranceMan
https://math.stackexchange.com/questions/637728/splitting-a-sandwich-and-feeling-not-deceived

======
nmc
TL;DR: The answer is Brams-Taylor's "Envy-free Cake Division Protocol" [1].

[1]
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~arielpro/mfai_papers/BT95.pdf](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~arielpro/mfai_papers/BT95.pdf)

